# Rat's tails change color?



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my rats always had a pink tail and now it seems to have turned darker in places. I checked to see if it's only dirt, but it's not raised on the skin--it seems to be the skin color. 

My rat is only about 5-6 months. Do they often change color at this age? And what about only on the tails? Or do I need to give her tail a thorough scrubbing?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Wash the tail 

Id suggest reading this threat  

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=5872.html


----------

